# Black Diver Watch



## Panerai_101 (Jun 4, 2005)

hey Guys, im looking for an all black diver watch. Not completely black, it can have a coloured hand tick peice or luminous dots for the numbers etc etc. But in the main an all black diver watch.

Can anyone reccomend a good one? something cool, something original.

The TAG F1 from the 90's is one i had in mind, anyone know a watch similar to that thats available in todays market?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

What do you think of this one? very exclusive









You might have to wheedle one out of a forum member as they are sold out, sorry, you cant have mine 

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=9921


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Panerai_101 said:


> hey Guys, im looking for an all black diver watch. Not completely black, it can have a coloured hand tick peice or luminous dots for the numbers etc etc. But in the main an all black diver watch.
> 
> Can anyone reccomend a good one? something cool, something original.
> 
> The TAG F1 from the 90's is one i had in mind, anyone know a watch similar to that thats available in todays market?


Doxa are talking about making a black PVD Sub750T Sharkhunter with an orange hand ... don't know when it would be available though.


----------



## Panerai_101 (Jun 4, 2005)

yes Jason i like that one. Its not quite the same style as the TAG F1 from the 90's but its close.

The Doxa isnt quite the style im looking for but still a nice style of watches.

Be good if TAG still made their dive watches.

Zero seem to be the only people who make dive watches that are all black


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Not very original







Theres a few companies making this style but a good looking watch, now on a PVD Oyster style bracelet and looking very black


















Mike


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)




----------



## Panerai_101 (Jun 4, 2005)

wow those are gorgous watches Ron. What are the names of those watches?

That is much closer to what im looking for. something cool but not to over the top. Just a classic black but nice looking diver watch.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Panerai_101 said:


> wow those are gorgous watches Ron. What are the names of those watches?
> 
> That is much closer to what im looking for. something cool but not to over the top. Just a classic black but nice looking diver watch.


Unfortunatly the two top ones are not available. The top one is the Baby Dreadnought it is a one off based upon the orange dial PRS-11 and redailed by Kent Parks at Everest Watch Works. The second is the RLT-20 and they were all sold in minutes. The last is the Laco Diver a few people on this site have them.


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

I second the Laco-Black diver. I have one and love it. It's a real quality product at a reasonable price. t deserves more wrist time than it gets.

PM me for a dealer rec.


----------



## Panerai_101 (Jun 4, 2005)

H3 Traser black diver watch. I think that's about the closest im going to get.

The Laco looks a bit too stylish for me.

They dont seem to make diver watches like they use too, they all seem so stylish and elaborate.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Panerai_101 said:


> H3 Traser black diver watch. I think that's about the closest im going to get.
> 
> The Laco looks a bit too stylish for me.
> 
> They dont seem to make diver watches like they use too, they all seem so stylish and elaborate.


Actually the Laco is a remake of a 60's/70's model. So if it is stylish the style has been around a loooong time.


----------



## Panerai_101 (Jun 4, 2005)

does anyone know if there is a watch make that are making anything similar to that of the TAG Heuer F1 from the late 80's early 90's?


----------



## Panerai_101 (Jun 4, 2005)

just bought this watch guy's

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...item=5056504020

thats about as close as i could get. Quite a nice watch to as it happen's. Fairly close if not the same as the Traser H3.


----------

